# Mt Eliza / Sunnyside..(pic's)



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

and i dont mean the fishing - but l'll come back to that (for those of you who understand what im talking about might not wish to read much past the Mt Eliza report :shock: )

Was planning on a Re-Con mission out to a mark off Mt Eliza that im hoping to fish quite a bit once the season starts and so launched by 1.30pm and started paddling straight out from the Canadian Bay Yacht(?) club.Now it didnt feel like the wind was too bad and there were a few waves big enough to break over the front and wash down the yak but after only 1/2 hour paddling i was knackered and the GPS showed me only a third of the way to the mark....sht....needing a break i dropped anchor and tossed in a SP and baited rod but didnt get a touch for 10 minutes and so continued on. Paddled for another 20 minutes and i was totally stuffed and the GPS had me pegged less than 1/2 way there. I couldnt do it  and so headed back in - took me less than 25 minutes.
I have to now re-asses my planned assault on the bay for Big Red, i dont think i could make it out to most of the marks (especially paddling out at 5am to be on the mark by sunrise)...mind you with no wind,flat seas and a whole saturday to fish it - no worries

Loaded the car up and headed over to Sunnyside and relaunched by 4pm and the conditions were superb.Paddled over to my fav' spot but didnt register a single hit, paddled across further and before the 'Blood scale minnow' SP hit the bottom the rod bent over and i pulled in a just legal pinkie (released), took another good hit on the baited rod but dropped him and that was it. by far the quietest session i have had fishing here.
Decided to put away the rods and pull out the squid jigs. 
over the next hour i would guesstamate i hooked up to 30 squid but having dropped my bloody net over the side of the yak earlier today i lost more than i managed to bag.I reckon i hooked up to 30 but only got half of them yakside and then lost half of them trying to grab 'em out of the water It was fantastic fun, sight fishing the shallows for these guys and i was so very lucky i didnt get inked despite pulling them outta the water and dropping straight into the yak a couple of times.dirty buggers got a shot of in the keeper bag though didnt they...WHAT A MESS

As for the FREAKSHOW i actually witnessed (oh my eyes) a naked guy on all fours getting spanked by another naked fella.ON THE BEACH.broad freakin daylight.
i know i know its been talked about enough but im scarred.and scared.

about 2km straight out from Mt Eliza









and to the left is Frankston









and to the right is Mornington









a terrible injustice...









Having not caught anything for near an hour it was time to put the feet up, grab a cold can and simply enjoy the moment









6 little squid... could have / should have been 3 times as many...









tempura battered in a Vietnamese dipping sauce (refer recipies topic) BLOODY BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

Nice squid report Tony. Sunnyside is just to weird. Its a great spot to launch but some of the critters Ive seen emerging from the bushes near the carpark scare me. As for nude spankers that tops the lot. Look forward to catching some big reds with ya thsi summer.


----------



## Mushi (Aug 31, 2005)

HAHA, i didn't even get that sort of action @ campbells coves nudie beach this arvo :shock: Nice work on the squid, what sort of jig was doing the damage?


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Glad to here you made it away from the freaks OK Y-knot, just think to yourself, hes only putting sunscreen on, hes only putting sunscreen on. :lol:

I was surf beach fishing near Port stephens at a nudist beach when a young couple walked up an started chatting to me both completely starkers very hard to kepp yours eyes up with a naked girl talking to you, the worst part was i got back to the camp ground and the same couple were in the tent next to me :shock: and the fire place was shared between six sites so they were talking to me and the then GF all night, i don't think they realised i was the guy fishing on the beach :lol:

Cheers Dave


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Hiya Tony, on the fish front well done again. I dropped in at Sunnyside at 1pm on the way back from Fishy's, didn't see ya about and seeing the chop I'd just paddled anyways...gave it a miss. But I'll catch ya soon. Yesterdays NW wind probably would have slugged us a 30% tax on paddling effort when punching into it, maybe a little more. Good ya had a tailbreeze on the way home though 

Re the squid it sounds like ya found a great patch to work over, well done on those battles and on not avoiding an ink blast. Both Hoit and Phillip found one each in the AM session at Fishy's, but not in the numbers ya came across. Always the way when ya lose a net, something pops up ya need it for. Anaconda have 25% off Shakespeare stuff I think (inc nets), but it may have finished that sale 

Re the spankers, mate I can handle the nudes..even if they are prancing about a bit too much....but if I saw a spankshow going on I'm getting rego's and calling the cops. That sort of stuff should stay in the privacy of their own home (no worries with it there), but not a public beach with families/kids are able to turn up any moment. Stuff that! :shock: :evil:


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

nice report there,

any pics of the event......urgh, i mean the squid lol


----------



## evarn (Jul 10, 2006)

Interesting fact... Hobie Vic finished up early at Fishys moaning about a lack of "action"... perhaps he went down to Sunnyside


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Nice effort with the squid. I was hoping to snag a few more yesterday to keep for Mr Snapper.

Sunnyside might be the go next weekend despite the freakshow :roll:

Regards
Grant


----------



## Donutslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

where is Sunnyside?


----------



## FISHPEDDLER (May 12, 2007)

Great result on the squid! Tell us the things you do that make it so effective (ie braid or mono, what breaking strain,do you cast or troll and size type and colour of jig). I've been there twice and not managed a single squid yet, although I don't usually have much problem from a pier at dusk. P.S. The Freakshow would have made me sick, I must be old fashioned because I'm not a big wrap for that sort of thing. See you out there sometime. Cheers Paul


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

Dave - i used 2 different 'Hayabusa squid jigs (colours 20-orange & 41-pink) weighted at 2.5 and both worked as good as the other... last night will have paid off at least 1 jig mate 

J/cruising - honestly if thats what they wanna do fine, but to come up and have a conversation with you...thats bloody rude and inconsiderate.Unless she was a hottie of course...

Poddy - yeah missed ya again but our seasons about to start mate. it realy didnt fel that windy but by-geez i struggled. was thinking about the cops in regards to the freaksow but i dont have a mobile and how the hell do i get their regos.... Anaconda my friend have a bloomin sale on just about every month

Fishingman - actually took the camera this time, l'll do my best to get over to my mates tommorrow so he can post 'em...they arent any award winning pic's mindyou



evarn said:


> Interesting fact... Hobie Vic finished up early at Fishys moaning about a lack of "action"... perhaps he went down to Sunnyside


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
It really was a dead quiet day on the fish side of things, as i said i only caught 1 fish and registered prehaps 4 bites. The squid though - giddy up

Hoit - my thoughts exactly, im working on my snapper baits too....and the calamari is just an added bonus. I'll PM you some details on where i was if a heading out next week.hell l'l probably be there myself.

Donutslayer - Sunnyside is betwen Mt Eliza and Mornington on Port Philip bay - why do you ask? :shock: :lol:

Paul - I don think you need to be old fashioned to think like that. I dont quite think it was anything i did to have good success on squid ( my 1st real success) it was th bloody great lure that did the trick, but i was fishing with a small 1mt rod using braid of i think 4kilo breaking strain. as for technique i first tried drifting and cast with slow retieve but as i was aready fishing in close to shore i constantly had to keep paddling back out a bit BUT this worked well on the squid. I then tried anchoring and casting about with the same success and then i would moved up another 20-30mts anchored and did the same over a 150mt stretch. 
Why i dont think it was any technique of mine is - half the time while the jig was in the water (not drifting) and i was battling inky squid into the keep bag they would hook themselves. A definite reason i lost so many is cos the shitty reel would stick every 2nd wind and it became a jarring retrieve which dosent suit when catching squid.a smooth winding action is vital for this type of fishing.

Squizzy - you betcha...summer what about SPRING! 8)

a MAMMOTH thanks goes to SQUIDDER who's teaching on how to clean these odd creatures left nothing to waste bar the ink,guts and feather (quill?). your a good man.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Tony, if one fella has been rear ended by another it's up to the bloke at fault to provide not only his registration, but also his license details :shock:


----------



## Donutslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

Y-Knot said:


> Donutslayer - Sunnyside is betwen Mt Eliza and Mornington on Port Philip bay - why do you ask? :shock: :lol:


Geeze,, Ask a simple question


----------



## knot-too-fast (May 21, 2006)

Good old Sunnyside road. He he he.
Sat in the car having lunch one day looking at the bay only to see a this bloke in my rearvision mirror heading out of the gents with a pink bra and bikini on complete with handbag. :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: 
Drove off real quick!!!!
Great fishing area though.


----------



## evarn (Jul 10, 2006)

If you want to fish Sunnyside, head to Mills Beach on the esplanade in mornington and launch there... it's only a 10 minute slow paddle from there.


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Cheeky [email protected]#$%s I managed a couple pinkies and inky fellas even though it was slow at Fishys.

Ivan, I'm a simple family man, trolling for date punchers is just not on. Even if there are a few on the bite. I leave that sort of stuff to the northern city fellas that work 9 to 5 and live slick mocha soy decafinated lives. 

Cheers

Scott


----------



## evarn (Jul 10, 2006)

hehe. well. All I managed was to lose my best squid jig and a migraine. I was off the water not long after you Scott. I had planned an all day venture with sunday thrown in as a side show but managed very little in the end.

Ivan


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWQ8iScIAAC3fgAAQUKWYEjIlVKo///6gMADAhqYQgyT1TyhtTZTZT1NHqbJtSDVGnpNNAAAAAAAwMgyAAxGgyGQGXvcjDGZdbckn3XH65ajvTxxuCD/IsBtVP4OeFa6JoRX4clowJ8LSQ0Or8xT4llp9qzpnobVBkEiKMlMsfHUEeOuzsBe9bRU6pmzxvdMNePBjPTIvMIiUQzVT3cjaWstr4dzJ9AIe0BLZpj3kATiYYm0LSthjQnkycu1lQ6LzlS2EazIU9uKx6OOhBO7CEQToMBExYo1yRrD2MuBGQDl9ChJwQQTNpkBUhEGk/i7kinChIB5Ek4Q=


----------

